# 1969 ? wards hawthorne muscle bike question



## cutter (Dec 13, 2014)

I recently picked up most of a 3 speed muscle bike .Its frame and handlebars are the same as a Rollfast Top drag 200.I will need to change the rims as they are shot.I would like to know if any bicycle manufacturer made this type of rim other than Rollfast.Thanks


----------



## azhearseguy (Dec 16, 2014)

sounds like a kool bike, any pictures?


----------



## cutter (Jan 5, 2015)

The picture of the bike is still on mansfield ohio craigslist under haythorne


----------



## Jaxon (Jan 6, 2015)

Here is a link to the ad.

http://mansfield.craigslist.org/bik/4786396963.html


 Cool Score on that bike.


----------



## azhearseguy (Jan 6, 2015)

Very Kool! as far as the Rims, I'm not sure if rollfast made their rims in house, or used an outside source. try looking on them for any markings, or stamps


----------



## cutter (Jan 7, 2015)

*Hawthorne muscle bike*



azhearseguy said:


> Very Kool! as far as the Rims, I'm not sure if rollfast made their rims in house, or used an outside source. try looking on them for any markings, or stamps




Picked up some rims off a columbia they seem the same .Still looking for a chrome chainguard one will turn up hopefully in the near future.


----------



## rfeagleye (Jan 7, 2015)

You just missed that guard on eBay, closed last week:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Rollfast-to...282?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item19f8cee22a

They do pop up from time to time. Seeing the parts you have, I think that might have been a Top Drag 200, seems like some of the big parts are there?


----------



## cutter (Jan 8, 2015)

Most of it was there.It was missing most of the brake parts the rear fender and the chainguard.The handlebars seat and sissy bar were there.Any idea what type brake calipers were on this originally?


----------



## rfeagleye (Jan 19, 2015)

I found a guard for this bike this weekend at the Butlar PA bike show. I think it should work on your bike. Send me a PM and we can figure out a day to meet up on it. I think you are right by me in Ohio?


----------



## cutter (Jan 20, 2015)

Sorry can't send a PM don't have enough posts.I'm new to this hopefully I'll here from you.


----------



## 333 (Apr 9, 2016)

rfeagleye said:


> I found a guard for this bike this weekend at the Butlar PA bike show. I think it should work on your bike. Send me a PM and we can figure out a day to meet up on it. I think you are right by me in Ohio?
> 
> View attachment 191762



Still have this?

Sent from my XT1030 using Tapatalk


----------

